
Ask HN: Service to report local ip - hahahaha23
Is there a service to report local ip address.<p>for example, my work machine is under a vpn network. I connect from home to the vpn, but I don&#x27;t know the ip of my work machine, as its ip is dynamically assigned.<p>I want to find a service, so that my work machine can periodically report its ip address to the service. so I can retrieve it at anytime?
======
Etheryte
SuperUser[1] might be a better audience for this question.

[1] [https://superuser.com](https://superuser.com)

